# Right GTO look



## goat boy (Aug 17, 2005)

I like my lowered to within 1 inch Gto with 23 inch constant spin wheels. I also favor my twin 5 inch exhaust tips with unspent gas igniters. I have added a 2 ft tall fully adjustable wing. I also have a tint so dark you cannot really even see out. I also have my trunk crammed full of speakers, subwoofers, amps and the latest THUMPER below the level of actually hearing chest compressing woofers. The neon lights I have added really look good at night, the WHOLE underneath is illuminated!!!! I have blacked out my headlights and taillight assemblys. You should just see my car, everyone says it is just so trick!!!!! I have stickers all over my car so everyone who looks at it KNOWS this thing is fast!! I have adjustable height shocks so I can raise the car if I want to turn into a driveway. My body kit really adds to its unique look, people cannot help but stare. Sometimes I get irritated at all the attention I get. I know they are just thinking, I wish I had a ride like that.

Goat Boy


----------



## novolvo (Jul 27, 2005)

Do you have the neon-colored windshield wipers? Thos things are the SHIZNIT!!!!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

goat boy said:


> I like my lowered to within 1 inch Gto with 23 inch constant spin wheels. I also favor my twin 5 inch exhaust tips with unspent gas igniters. I have added a 2 ft tall fully adjustable wing. I also have a tint so dark you cannot really even see out. I also have my trunk crammed full of speakers, subwoofers, amps and the latest THUMPER below the level of actually hearing chest compressing woofers. The neon lights I have added really look good at night, the WHOLE underneath is illuminated!!!! I have blacked out my headlights and taillight assemblys. You should just see my car, everyone says it is just so trick!!!!! I have stickers all over my car so everyone who looks at it KNOWS this thing is fast!! I have adjustable height shocks so I can raise the car if I want to turn into a driveway. My body kit really adds to its unique look, people cannot help but stare. Sometimes I get irritated at all the attention I get. I know they are just thinking, I wish I had a ride like that.
> 
> Goat Boy


You should be taken out behind the wood shed and beaten to within an inch of your life.


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

What about the winsheild washer fluid nozzle sprayers thingies whatever-the-hell-they-are with the LEDs in 'em? They're so BITCHIN'!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

goat boy said:


> I like my lowered to within 1 inch Gto with 23 inch constant spin wheels. I also favor my twin 5 inch exhaust tips with unspent gas igniters. I have added a 2 ft tall fully adjustable wing. I also have a tint so dark you cannot really even see out. I also have my trunk crammed full of speakers, subwoofers, amps and the latest THUMPER below the level of actually hearing chest compressing woofers. The neon lights I have added really look good at night, the WHOLE underneath is illuminated!!!! I have blacked out my headlights and taillight assemblys. You should just see my car, everyone says it is just so trick!!!!! I have stickers all over my car so everyone who looks at it KNOWS this thing is fast!! I have adjustable height shocks so I can raise the car if I want to turn into a driveway. My body kit really adds to its unique look, people cannot help but stare. Sometimes I get irritated at all the attention I get. I know they are just thinking, I wish I had a ride like that.
> 
> Goat Boy


*Please tell me you're joking because I'm definitely laughing* :rofl:


----------



## zerosum (Mar 19, 2005)

Just add a slide out pool table or a popcorn maker and your ride will have been officially "PIMPED"!

I didn't know Xzibit was a member of the forum.


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

What a waste of a beautiful car!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

goat boy said:


> I like my lowered to within 1 inch Gto with 23 inch constant spin wheels. I also favor my twin 5 inch exhaust tips with unspent gas igniters. I have added a 2 ft tall fully adjustable wing. I also have a tint so dark you cannot really even see out. I also have my trunk crammed full of speakers, subwoofers, amps and the latest THUMPER below the level of actually hearing chest compressing woofers. The neon lights I have added really look good at night, the WHOLE underneath is illuminated!!!! I have blacked out my headlights and taillight assemblys. You should just see my car, everyone says it is just so trick!!!!! I have stickers all over my car so everyone who looks at it KNOWS this thing is fast!! I have adjustable height shocks so I can raise the car if I want to turn into a driveway. My body kit really adds to its unique look, people cannot help but stare. Sometimes I get irritated at all the attention I get. I know they are just thinking, I wish I had a ride like that.
> 
> Goat Boy


Please, please, please post some pics of it? I'm looking to spruce up my ride and I need a few ideas. I promise I won't laugh  .


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

This is so obviously a joke. Happens on every board. Some member started a new account to post it up. It is funny, just not real original anymore. :seeya:


----------



## GTO For Life (Aug 26, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Please, please, please post some pics of it? I'm looking to spruce up my ride and I need a few ideas. I promise I won't laugh  .


Here, I found the closest thing to the actual car itself...


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

GTO For Life said:


> Here, I found the closest thing to the actual car itself...


----------



## goat boy (Aug 17, 2005)

I forgot to add that I do have red windshield wipers on my yellow car and I have added a class three trailer hitch. Because my car is so low I had to put the drop down stinger upsidedown so I could pull my car hauler. I also added a Mexican interior, I have black 1 inch balls on 2 inch strings spaced 1 inch apart completley around my windshield and rear window, inside of course. I have noted some nasty comments here, what you cretins dont realize is this car is a rolling work of art. Just think of all the blather about the GTO being too bland in appearance, this car addresses that problem. Last night we finished installing the chrome sidepipes with cutouts, it is really beautiful now

Goat Boy


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You should add the high performance curb finders, 2 inch white walls and the fuzzy dice to the mirror! Never mind the nasty comments, these young guys just don't know class. 

Old farts like us with deep pockets and our AARP cards are whats going on!


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

goat boy said:


> I have added a class three trailer hitch.
> 
> Goat Boy


Hell yeah! :rofl:


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTO For Life said:


> Here, I found the closest thing to the actual car itself...


 :rofl:


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

If you are trying to impress the ladies, all you need are the fuzzyballs that go around the headliner in your car, TRUST ME!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

If you get to Pep Boys this week, you can grab a set of 13 inch chrome hub cap spinners on sale for $19.95. They even spin counter-clockwise Playa.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> If you get to Pep Boys this week, you can grab a set of 13 inch chrome hub cap spinners on sale for $19.95. They even spin counter-clockwise Playa.


And you can save money by buying blocks of cheddar cheese and shredding them for tacos in your driveway.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTO For Life said:


> Here, I found the closest thing to the actual car itself...


Don't you hate it when they miss the paper!?! J/K This is a pointless thread....


----------



## goat boy (Aug 17, 2005)

GTO dealer

You are missing the point of this thread, I must take my tongue out of my cheek.

I am a purist, I lived through the muscle car era and owned some of the best. When you modify your 400 hp GTO you detract from its collectability. Believe it or not this current era of availability of high performance cars will end. When you are in the midst you only think about the next fast car coming out, only to wake up one morning to find it is over.

The cars of the muscle car era crossing the auction block at Barret-Jackson command a premium when they are factory stock.

If you must modify your cars, keep all the removed parts so you can return it to stock. I can also guarantee that later in your life, after you have gotten rid of your 400 hp GTO, you will look back, kicking yourself because you did not keep it.

The new GTO's will be collectable, they are supercars by any measure.

I raced a 2003 Mitsubishi Evolution for two years, great car. But most Evo's have been modified beyond redemption. Those stock wheels you are so eager to get rid of now will be highly sought after in the future.

I do believe in driving my GTO, I have 9,000 + miles in three months of ownership. Great car.

Goat Boy


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

So are you saying that having some Good Old American Muscle and NOT ricing it out is OK? :willy: 

I feel the same way. Only problem is that I like MODS and they are very addictive. Something about 750, 850, or even 1000hp throwing you back just makes the mods worth it. To me at least. 

Collectors cars? Not sure of the production numbers, which make a huge difference in Collectability, but the car has the chance. Let's talk about this again in 25 years, and see where it stands! :cheers 

Oh, the other hard part is keeping it that long! How many people have said " I'm keeping this forever" only to sell 5, 10 years later! Tough, very tough! But I hope I can accomplish that in my lifetime! :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

goat boy said:


> GTO dealer
> 
> You are missing the point of this thread, I must take my tongue out of my cheek.
> 
> ...


I do understand..... I hope you're speaking in generalities, I do not own an 05 (400h.p. GTO you speak of), I happen to own the rarest of the 04-05 goats. There were only 271 2004 M12 Barbados Blue GTO's produced, so yes I do know of the collectability, and yes I've got all of her stock parts. But, I didn't buy a $30k car to put in the garage for 20 years to sell it for more when I turn 45, so with that being said I appreciate and respect the new GTO's, their collectability and their performance, I just don't see garaging or babying the car if I am paying a monthly payment! BTW, my goat still has the stock wheels on her! :cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I do understand..... I hope you're speaking in generalities, I do not own an 05 (400h.p. GTO you speak of), I happen to own the rarest of the 04-05 goats. There were only 271 2004 M12 Barbados Blue GTO's produced, so yes I do know of the collectability, and yes I've got all of her stock parts. But, I didn't buy a $30k car to put in the garage for 20 years to sell it for more when I turn 45, so with that being said I appreciate and respect the new GTO's, their collectability and their performance, I just don't see garaging or babying the car if I am paying a monthly payment! BTW, my goat still has the stock wheels on her! :cheers


Whats an M12? Not a 12 speed manual.


----------



## goat boy (Aug 17, 2005)

I don't believe in letting it set in the garage either, I drive the wheels off the car and race it too.

I modded the Evo to 423 AWHP and raced the car all over the country. When I quit racing the Evo I returned it to stock, it is still a blast to drive.

Rice your Civic, not a true musclecar like the GTO.

Goat Boy


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

goat boy said:


> I don't believe in letting it set in the garage either, I drive the wheels off the car and race it too.
> 
> I modded the Evo to 423 AWHP and raced the car all over the country. When I quit racing the Evo I returned it to stock, it is still a blast to drive.
> 
> ...


You got your Evo to 423 horses at the wheels? Holy hell! What was the crank power? What kind of tranny did you have to take all that? Or what did you do to the stock trans?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

goat boy said:


> I don't believe in letting it set in the garage either, I drive the wheels off the car and race it too.
> 
> I modded the Evo to 423 AWHP and raced the car all over the country. When I quit racing the Evo I returned it to stock, it is still a blast to drive.
> 
> ...


Very nice, and what the hell do you mean "rice your Civic not your GTO"? I hope you're not referring to me!?!?! I agree about the Evo's being badass, I used to have a SRT-4 and when I returned it to stock I can't say the same about the driving experience. :lol: Talk to you later.... :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Whats an M12? Not a 12 speed manual.


M12 is the actual option code for our 6 speeds, not M(N)6 (f-bodys)..... check your VIN plate under your hood. :cheers


----------



## goat boy (Aug 17, 2005)

I upgraded the Evo with a GT35 turbo, upgraded intercooler, bigger injectors, aftermarket BOV, underdriven pulleys, works throttle body, cams, cam gears, ARP headbolts, intercooler piping, 3 inch turbo back exhaust, front splitter, rear diffuser, intercooler sprayer, Autotronics stand alone engine management system, 5 pt 3 inch harnesses, 6 point cage, etc.,etc. 

This car ran 11.7 at 118 at Ennis

Stock transfer case and differential, upgraded carbon/carbon clutch.

Set up as an open road racer, not really a 1/4 mile car.

Faster than the GTO but not nearly as nice a car.

Goat Boy


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

I lived thru the muscle cra era as well and owned some very rare muscle. I modded it then andI mod it now.. There is NO such thing as car as an "investment". 
Go back to 1970 and buy a brand new musclecar.. Lets say a top of theline Chevelle LS6 ,,pay around $4500-5000 (about 25k today) 
now pickle it and store it for 35 years. now add up the cost of the storage space, youll need to have it air conditioned or at least temp controlled, youill want insurance dont want a tornado wiping out your investment. Youll need to do that also for 35 years. Now add up the cost of doing allthat and adjust the inflation for todays dollars andyou probably spent 3-400k doing it,,just about what youll sell it for today if it is in perfect unrestored condition.Meaning you just wasted 35 years of your life to make zero dollars.
On the other hand had you used that $5000 to buy a house in 70 and then kept it rented all those years and then sold the house now you would probably make close to a million dollars in combined rental income+profit.

Cars suck big as investmenst even the super rare ones.

. Drive it,mod it,enjoy it,,leave the purist car shows to those that cant drive,mod or enjoy.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

goat boy said:


> I upgraded the Evo with a GT35 turbo, upgraded intercooler, bigger injectors, aftermarket BOV, underdriven pulleys, works throttle body, cams, cam gears, ARP headbolts, intercooler piping, 3 inch turbo back exhaust, front splitter, rear diffuser, intercooler sprayer, Autotronics stand alone engine management system, 5 pt 3 inch harnesses, 6 point cage, etc.,etc.
> 
> This car ran 11.7 at 118 at Ennis
> 
> ...


Jesus! Dude, dont think I am questioning you I am just curious about this but in an all wheel drive car wouldnt you have to be pushing about 550 crank horsepower to get 423 at the wheels? The mods are impressive in themselves I just cant get over a 2 liter 4 cylinder engine engine putting out that much horsepower. I know Mitsu makes the FQ-400 but you are like 150 horsepower past that! That is insane! This was running pump gas? I mean if you could get that kind of power per CI out of your LS2 you would twist the car in half. Amazing. Cool car. :cool


----------



## goat boy (Aug 17, 2005)

I never proposed collecting cars as an investment, I said that GTO's were collectable because they were supercars by any measure. I also said that these cars are not going to be available forever. There will come a time in the future when the only thing available will be extreme fuel efficient vehicles, and the good old days of supercar performance at an affordable cost will be over. I propose hanging onto your cars if you possibly can. Not as a monetary investment, but a investment in future driving. The years after the muscle car era were filled with slow, boring cars. That is in all probability our own future.

I Also dont believe in putting your car away and not using it. I am not a waxer who takes his car to car shows and putts around, never using the car to its design potential. I RACE my cars. I took a first place at Big Bend open road race in April, averaging 130.002 mph for 118 miles through the mountains.

I am also not afraid to modify my cars, I just said to save all your parts so you can return it to stock. I am a purist, I do not care for modifications that are not performance oriented. Speakers in the trunk detract from performance, stickers do not make your car faster. I am a pure performance guy.

Goat Boy


----------



## goat boy (Aug 17, 2005)

Dear JMVORBECK

That was a 93 octane tune, running 26 to 28 lbs of boost. When racing I ran unleaded racing gas as insurance against detonation. The Autotronics stand alone does not have a knock control feature. Factory stock bottom end.

I raced the Evo against Vipers, Z06 Vettes, turbo Porsches, you need that hp level to be competive. There are 1/4 mile Evo guys running 10.7 at 150 mph. 1/4 mile is death on componets in my opinion. High speed racing is much easier on the car, more fun too.

Goat Boy


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

goat boy said:


> Dear JMVORBECK
> 
> That was a 93 octane tune, running 26 to 28 lbs of boost. When racing I ran unleaded racing gas as insurance against detonation. The Autotronics stand alone does not have a knock control feature. Factory stock bottom end.
> 
> ...


Amazing, I would have liked to see that run.


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

goat boy said:


> Dear JMVORBECK
> 
> That was a 93 octane tune, running 26 to 28 lbs of boost. When racing I ran unleaded racing gas as insurance against detonation. The Autotronics stand alone does not have a knock control feature. Factory stock bottom end.
> 
> ...


Damn, that is alot of boost! Pretty quick too!  

The MPH is a little out of wack. I believe it's in the 130s. Not 150, as you'd.


----------



## goat boy (Aug 17, 2005)

dear GOTPWR

Check out this link

http://media.ams-evo8.com/amsevo150.wmv


----------



## GTO For Life (Aug 26, 2005)

goat boy said:


> dear GOTPWR
> 
> Check out this link
> 
> http://media.ams-evo8.com/amsevo150.wmv


link doesn't work.


----------



## goat boy (Aug 17, 2005)

Dear GOTPWR

TRY http://media.ams-evo8.com/AMSEVO150.wmv


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I was hesitant to say this, but I put L-60's on the rear of my GTO and added air shocks in the back. I managed to find cragers to compliment the tires.The only problem I am having now is......

When I drive I look at the ground, and when I look out the back I can see the moon and stars. My front facia is 3/8" of an inch above the roadway.

I found that if I recline the seat most of the way back I can see traffic pretty clear in front of me. I get a lot of looks, but I was able to give the GTO a somewhat retro look. The next thing I am adding is a CB radio. I think a 6' whip on top of the trunk will look different. I was going to put a spoiler from a 1970 GTO Judge on the back, but it stuck out along the sides too far, and besides it looked like a wing from an airplane and I was getting ready to take off. Can't wait to enter her in a car show.


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

Yo judge! Will you body kit fir a '04? I assume it will, but want to make sure.

Just looks Clean and Mean! :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GOTPWR said:


> Yo judge! Will you body kit fir a '04? I assume it will, but want to make sure.
> 
> Just looks Clean and Mean! :cheers


It should work. I had to take a saber saw to cut out a bit of the fender well to accommodate the L-60's. (The sawsall just was too eratic.) Use a metal blade, it gives a finer cut and reduces sanding. I have to keep a lot of air in the shocks cause if I don't have enough, the body flexes onto the tires when hitting bumps, and it cuts the tires.

I drove under a flock of geese yesterday and I looked in the rearview mirror and I could see them fly off in the distance, it sure beats looking at traffic in the back. I got the CB mounted last night. I mounted it ON the glove box door. There just isn't enough room under the dash on this car to mount it like I could with the older GTO's. I didn't use a quick mount either cause if I want to hide the CB I just leave the glove box door open and you cannot see it when peering in the windows. That 6 ft whip really bends, I was concerned it would slam against the roof and the new spoiler I am putting on, but it doesn't. 

I friend of mine found a wing off of a 69' Super Bee. I am mounting that now. It works pretty good. The wing sticks up almost 4 feet. I hope the rear wind drag doesn't force too much down force on the wing. L-60's aren't cheap to be replacing. I found decals from a 70' Judge and will be applying them as well. A little bit Plymouth to the car and it really looks RAD.

The only thing I don't care for is the bias-ply on the L-60's but I am willing to sacrifice ride for looks. I will have pics when I am totally done. 

There ain't one pimply faced kid out there in their "hot cars" that will be able to stay with me when I am finished.


----------



## Raymond Austin (Nov 14, 2005)

:confused 
wow.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

wow cool post....
Ill think about a LS2
hmmm I think 19" racing rims to fill the wheelgap...tires rated over 200 MPH just for the hell of it ...springs/w shocks with a 1'' drop in the front and a .5'' in the rear for stiffness....quad tips... Hawk racing pads/w slotted rotors and steel braided lines...the 2005 appearence package/w a CF front lip and the quad exhaust..A Vortech supercharger so you get the power but dont take away the N/A pedal response time.. HP will be around 538 at this point.. oh ya a M6 tranny just for fun...and last but not least a cryo2 system with a 10lb tank in the trunk in between the 2 custom 12'' subs .... but the cryo system will be injected into a premade intercooler then from the intercooler into the intake so that the MF can handle the extream temperture drops...

hmmm thats all besides lambo doors and graphics I can think of ...

PS dont copy this post .. cus this is the plan for my LS2 LMFAO....
actually unless u live in hawaii .. I really dont care what you copy .. LOL :willy: arty:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

I am now dumber from reading this thread. 


Dumber....but entertained, none the less.


you guys have very morbid sense of humor.


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

DUDE HOW COULD YOU NOT GET THE LAMBO DOORS!!!!!!!!  your totaly missing out chicks dig it arty:


----------



## catalina421 (Jan 22, 2009)

unfortunatly my car came with the neons and $144 dollar a piece universal enkei rims. i'm not quite sure the jba shorties and straight pipes plus the k&n cai balance it out. but it did save me a little cash. Im redeeming myself buy building the car up with drivetrain and suspension upgrades before adding any power modifications.


----------

